# Decent games that will work on a non-gaming laptop



## cypher79 (Oct 16, 2012)

So all my gaming is done on my Xbox 360, but as I've started travelling by train a lot I want to get some games to play on my laptop but it seems to be underpowered for most newish games, the specs are - CPU Intel Core 2 Duo 2.00 GHz, RAM 4GB, Mobile Intel 4 Series Express Chipset Family graphics card.

Can anyone recommend any decent cheap and cheerful games that will work on this laptop?

Ta


----------



## Citizen66 (Oct 16, 2012)

Worms Armageddon. Best worms ever coded and still has an online community and some support.


----------



## nogojones (Oct 16, 2012)

Worms 2 was far better (longer ninja ropes), but the fecker don't work too well on anything newer than XP


----------



## Firky (Oct 16, 2012)

Half Life


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Oct 16, 2012)

Dungeon Crawl.

http://crawl.develz.org/wordpress/

Dungeon Crawl is actually my favourite game generally, regardless of platform.


----------



## Citizen66 (Oct 16, 2012)

nogojones said:


> Worms 2 was far better (longer ninja ropes), but the fecker don't work too well on anything newer than XP


 
Longer ninja ropes are for n00bs.  Don't know whether Armageddon works on win 7 come to think of it.


----------



## nogojones (Oct 16, 2012)

I miss it so much


----------



## tommers (Oct 17, 2012)

Torchlight (maybe II as well)

Faster than Light

original X-Com.

In fact the only difference between that and my laptop is the graphics card and I'm running the new XCom without many problems.

Um... so... Dungeons of Dredmor, Warlock: Master of the Arcane, The binding of Isaac, any avernum game... depends what you want really.

I would really recommend FTL to be honest.


----------



## Epona (Oct 17, 2012)

tommers said:


> In fact the only difference between that and my laptop is the graphics card...


 
Problem is that most games are not optimised to run on an Intel graphics chip and games developers do not usually support it, just having any gpu other than integrated Intel will make a massive amount of difference in playability/support/driver updates for various games.


----------



## RaverDrew (Oct 17, 2012)

You'll be able to play most games over a year or two old, but only with lower resolution/settings.


----------



## cypher79 (Oct 17, 2012)

Thanks for the suggestions so far

I checked out some of these games on Steam and they list ATI Radeon or GForce 2 as the graphics card needed, would these still work with my graphics card? And some of the older games list Windows 2000 and XP only as the OS, I have Vista. Would that be ok too?


----------



## emanymton (Oct 17, 2012)

tommers said:


> I would really recommend FTL to be honest.


FTL is great but they NEED to do an android version.


----------



## golightly (Oct 17, 2012)

emanymton said:


> FTL is great but they NEED to do an android version.


 
Agree.  It would make a great game for those boring bus and train journeys.


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Oct 17, 2012)

Alpha Centuri


----------



## Wolveryeti (Oct 17, 2012)

Get a console emulator - you can run loads of ace games on dated hardware.


----------



## Citizen66 (Oct 17, 2012)

Yeah, get MAME.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Oct 17, 2012)

Or DOSBox and then look on Abandonware.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Oct 18, 2012)

Peggle, Plants vs Zombies.

A great little indie game that I tried recently....To the Moon


----------



## tommers (Oct 18, 2012)

Yeah, To the Moon is cool.


----------



## Yata (Oct 20, 2012)

http://www.systemrequirementslab.com/cyri

check on here first before you buy anything, it goes by reccomended/minimum specs as defined by the games so dunno how accurate it is but been right most of time with me but if it says you can run on reccomended then you should be ok i think


----------



## dervish (Oct 29, 2012)

www.humblebundle.com

They don't have an offer on at the moment, but as you can get a good selection of decent indie games for very little money (you choose how much you want to pay) you can't go wrong really.


----------



## AverageJoe (Oct 29, 2012)

Command and Conquer - Red Alert


----------

